# Soaking dry kibble before feeding



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I soak Asia's food because she is such a fast eater and inhales the dry kibble and the soaking slows her down and prevents her choking on it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We don't soak it but we do pour alittle water on the food . Sasha seems to choke if we don't, he eats so fast.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

No, I think the crunchy kibble helps to keep teeth clean, plus I don't think Sadie would eat it if it was soaked in water.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> We don't soak it but we do pour alittle water on the food . Sasha seems to choke if we don't, he eats so fast.


We do that if we don't put it in a Kong. I think Toby actually likes it with a little water in it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We mix it with a little warm water and about a tablespoon of canned food to make a nice gravy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We've put a little water to make "gravy" since we got Maddie. So now, just habit I guess. We'll be gradually changing over to a raw diet soon.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We use a little water in the dry food for Connor and Duke - gives the kibble a little lubrication for easier swallowing.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

With previous dogs that we raised from puppyhood, we always wet the food. 

Ben was adopted as an adult. When we brought him home, I wet his food the first couple of days and he wouldn't eat it. If we gave it to him dry, he would. Since I read that dry food is better for their teeth, we give him dry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I only soak food for puppies under 2 months olds. The dry food is better for their teeth, helps keep them clean.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We don't soak the food because it says on the bag of dog food not to, but not sure why.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I put a little warm water on Flora's food but I serve it to her immediately. she just likes the gravy.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Correction from my earlier post. I just went on the BB website (we feed wilderness salmon) and it actually had directions for mixing it with water to "maximize flavor." I swear though, unless I'm making things up in my head, that I've read before on the bag not to because of the life bits or something. Maybe we'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Genetics are a big part with clean teeth. Mine eat their dry food with water on it.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I pour some water over the food, it's not softening the food because they get fed right away. It keep the dogs from chocking from eating too fast.
I don't use canned food for them.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Like others we add a small amount of water and a spoonful of canned & stir to get a gravy but feed immediately, so kibble is still hard. Dogs love the gravey.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't "soak" kibble in water but I do add a mixture of warm water/salmon juice/wild salmon in with the kibble. To me, it's more appealing and that's about the only reason why! (I didn't vote because I didn't fit in for either choice)


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I put a touch of water on Dex's kibble just to soften it a little for him, he still has his puppy teeth and finds it hard to eat. Once he's older and can crunch it easily I'll stop.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

I have always soaked my dog's food with hot water until "en dente" at least prior to feeding them. I do this to prevent the food expanding in the stomach after ingesting. So far, so good. I clean my dog's teeth as well.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't been able to make up my mind on this topic!!!

Sammie my first golden was always given dry kibble and she loved it. I was always under the impression it would help clean her teeth. Bloat was never even a consideration for me back then. Never had a problem.

Now Woody on the other hand I go back and forth from wet to dry and dry to wet...My experience has been all dogs throw up from time to time for what ever reason? Of course when ever he does throw up I always have a look see to make sure one of my shoes isn't in there. 

What I have noticed is the kibble is about 5 times the size it was before being swallowed :uhoh: and although he gets only 1 & 1/2 cups at a time it looks like half a bag!!!

I don't know how the heck his stomach handles this swelling? And then there's the concern of BLOAT which I've read so much about on this board. Is it really that much of a concern???

I talked with my vet,whom I like very much, and he said don't worry about it, you know the symptoms and some dogs are more prone to it than others.

Well it's almost time to feed old Woody and I'm still scratching my head on whether or not to wet his food? 

Woody could care less, wet or dry, he just wants his bowl on the floor and the big OKAY to eat his food!!!

Put me down for UNDECIDED!!!

Pete


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy likes his food dry.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Back and Forth!*

All of my Irish setters were fed soaked kibble after I lost my first show bitch to bloat at 2 1/2 years old. We had gone to dinner and as soon as I got back I could hear Shannon crying outside in her kennel. My babysitter at the time did not. We took her in immediately and they did surgery, but she had already torsed (sp) and she died shortly after the vet called me to say that she had come through the surgery well. I also crated my dogs for one hour before and one hour after feeding.
Having said that, we are not currently soaking Amber food and we try, try to keep her quiet before/after meals. Our vet says not to be too concerned and that some dogs are just prone to bloat. I do keep simethicone on hand. :wavey:


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We run water over it when we put it in her bowl. The first few bits aren't much softer but by the end they are softer for sure. We did this for her as a puppy and just continued with it. She is such a fast eater out of her bowl that she will inhale it otherwise.

She gets it in her bowl in the morning and her kibble ball at night. So at night she is eating it dry and cleaning her teeth!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Joanne & Asia said:


> I soak Asia's food because she is such a fast eater and inhales the dry kibble and the soaking slows her down and prevents her choking on it.


What she said.....I have noticed though that Levi's teeth are getting yellowish in the back, causehe just is not a chewer, unless he as a bully stick or Antler.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Dry with just a bit of can food mix in.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I don't soak the dry food. I add a bit of fresh or tinned and some warm water/stock and feed the meal straight away. I feed my golden like this because I don't feel completely happy with the idea of totally dried food and feeding like this means she doesn't need to drink a lot of water after eating. Swings and roundabouts really for me I think, because they have got to have the liquid anyway and I believe it is best with the food, not half an hour later.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't soak the kibble because I had read years ago that that causes bloat, but now I am second guessing reading that.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We always soak the boys' food in warm water for just a couple of minutes before giving it to them. They seem to enjoy it more, and I feel a little bit better about serving them a "warm" meal. 

We are careful to read the ingredients, as you should not soak food that uses citric acid as a preservative because of an increase risk of bloat with that ingredient.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

No, because I feed in a Kong Wobbler. Once in a while when in a hurry, I feed Tucker in a bowl (he inhales food in a bowl) and then I add some Salmon Oil. But if I normally bowl-fed him, I would wet it, to help prevent bloat.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't soak but do serve with drawn butter & lemon sauce. lol


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

After seeing the result of years of wet food with my former in-law's dogs, my girls have already eaten dry kibble. My in-law's dogs had horrible tarter build up, and bad breath. The elder dog had to have almost all of her teeth pulled because of cavities.

My girls eat dry in the morning, then dry w/a little canned food and some water for gravy in the evening.


----------

